# What is wrong with my Tang!?



## nema (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a 100 Gallon SW/Reef with Two B/W clowns, 10 Green Chromis, a Yellow Tang and a Blue Tang.

I just noticed in the last day that there is a perfect circular mark on the right side of my Yellow tang and *possibly* some slime on my Blue Tang.

Here's a picture of my Yellow Tang, I'll add a photo of the Blue in the morning once s/he comes out of hiding.

Is this Fungal? Bacterial? Do I need to QT?










https://flic.kr/p/pDCUzb


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look into blackspot disease.
Good luck!
Let us know how it goes or ask more.
Tried to hook up a link but it didn't work(several times)!?
I'll try to find another.


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Look into blackspot disease.
> Good luck!
> Let us know how it goes or ask more.
> Tried to hook up a link but it didn't work(several times)!?
> I'll try to find another.


is this what you were looking at CB ?

Black Spot or Tang Disease - Diagnosis and Treatment


----------

